# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart earbuds, earphones, hearables >  Xperia Ear, personal assistant, Sony Corporation, Minato, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Sony Corporation

Home page - sonymobile.com/products/smart-products/xperia-ear

----------


## Airicist

Sony Xperia Ear - hands on

Published on Feb 22, 2016




> Sony aims to reinvent the dreaded Bluetooth earpiece with a fresh and modern take in the new Xperia Ear.

----------


## Airicist

Article "MWC 2016: Sony Xperia puts AI assistant in owner's ear"

by Leo Kelion
February 22, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Sony Xperia Ear unboxing & hands-on review

Published on Nov 14, 2016




> Sony Xperia Ear unboxing & hands-on review: Toddy unboxes Sony's new Xperia Ear, a new digital assistant tucked away inside an intelligent Bluetooth headset.

----------


## Airicist

Sony Xperia Ear: review

Published on Dec 16, 2016




> Sony's Xperia Ear is not the hands-free assistant I wanted: 
> 
> "Sony's Xperia Ear is not the hands-free assistant I wanted"
> I don't understand why it exists.
> 
> by Cherlynn Low
> December 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Press-release
"February 26, 2018 3 min read"
Xperia Ear Duo launches from Spring 2018 to reimagine the wireless headset

February 26, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Sony Ear Duo - Hands on at MWC 2018

Published on Mar 4, 2018




> Last year, Sony first introduced some cool smart earphones. Well this year at MWC 2018, they'll finally ready for sale. Could you see yourself using the Ear Duos functionality in the future?

----------


## Airicist

Discover a new way of listening with Xperia Ear Duo

Published on Apr 2, 2018




> Stay in tune with the world. 
> Experience a new way to listen to music, take calls and manage your schedule – all the while staying in touch with your surroundings with Xperia Ear Duo and its revolutionary "dual listening" technology.
> Manage your life with *Daily Assist; a personal voice assistant who will help you to stay engaged with important work discussions, remind you of events throughout your day and read or send messages to and from friends or colleagues. All this is controlled with intuitive, hands free head gestures, meaning you can multitask with ease.
> The innovative Spatial Acoustic Conductor, sleek open-style design and wireless headphones mean you can enjoy an active lifestyle and stay connected in style.
> Stay in tune with the world. 
> *Xperia Ear Duo is compatible with Google™ & Siri.

----------

